# Background in a stylesheet



## ChiSox (Dec 16, 2013)

Where can I locate the background in the stylesheet


```
.infoBox {
background:#fafafa
}

.orderEdit {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:10px;
color:#c83b00;
text-decoration:underline
}

.moduleRowOver {
background-color:#669900;
cursor:pointer
}

.moduleRowSelected {
background-color:#669900
}

CHECKBOX,INPUT,RADIO,SELECT {
font-size:11px;
line-height:11px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TEXTAREA {
width:100%;
font-size:11px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.header_separator {
text-align:center;
width:50%
}

.zz1 {
color:#013d7c;
font-size:12px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
display:block;
padding-bottom:3px;
text-transform:uppercase;
vertical-align:middle
}

.select {
width:100%;
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545;
vertical-align:middle;
margin:0;
padding:0
}

.select2 {
margin:4px 0 3px
}

.select2 td {
height:36px;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:11px 0 10px
}

.select2 select {
width:70%;
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545;
vertical-align:middle;
margin:0 10px 2px
}

.popup_bg {
background:url(images/popup_bg.jpg) 0 0 repeat-x #fff;
padding:16px 0 0
}

.popup_width_table {
width:408px;
margin:auto
}

.popup_1 {
height:58px;
text-align:right;
padding:20px 12px 0 0
}

.popup_2 {
background:#fff;
padding:0
}

.popup {
height:100%
}

.popup td {
color:#525151;
font-size:11px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:400;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.popup strong {
color:#525151;
font-size:11px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none;
display:block;
padding:10px 0 4px
}

.popup a,.popup a u {
color:#6e6e6e;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:none
}

.popup .popup_footer td {
color:#6e6e6e;
font-size:12px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:400;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
height:41px;
vertical-align:middle
}

.popup .popup_footer a {
color:#6e6e6e;
font-size:12px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:400;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-transform:none;
text-decoration:none
}

.wrapper_header_t {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_t.gif) 0 0 repeat-x #f8f8f8
}

.wrapper_header_b {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_b.gif) 0 100% repeat-x
}

.wrapper_header_r {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_r.gif) 100% 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper_header_l {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_l.gif) 0 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper_header_tl {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_tl.gif) 0 0 no-repeat;
width:100%
}

.wrapper_header_tr {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_tr.gif) 100% 0 no-repeat
}

.wrapper_header_bl {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_bl.gif) left 100% no-repeat
}

.wrapper_header_br {
background:url(images/wrapper_header_br.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;
padding:5px 10px 6px
}

.wrapper2_t {
background:url(images/wrapper2_t.gif) 0 0 repeat-x #fff
}

.wrapper2_b {
background:url(images/wrapper2_b.gif) 0 100% repeat-x
}

.wrapper2_r {
background:url(images/wrapper2_r.gif) 100% 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper2_l {
background:url(images/wrapper2_l.gif) 0 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper2_tl {
background:url(images/wrapper2_tl.gif) 0 0 no-repeat;
width:100%
}

.wrapper2_tr {
background:url(images/wrapper2_tr.gif) 100% 0 no-repeat
}

.wrapper2_bl {
background:url(images/wrapper2_bl.gif) left 100% no-repeat
}

.wrapper2_br {
background:url(images/wrapper2_br.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;
padding:8px 6px 7px
}

.infoBox_ {
margin:3px 0 9px
}

.infoBox_ .infoBox__ {
border:1px solid #989696;
padding:10px 9px
}

.infoBoxHeading_table {

background:url(images/infoBoxHeading_table.gif) 0 0 repeat-x #f2f6f9;
border-bottom:1px solid #e7eaef;
margin:0
}

.infoBoxHeading_td {
background:url(images/infoBoxHeading_td.gif) 13px 13px no-repeat;
width:100%;
height:41px;
color:#182334;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:arial;
padding:13px 10px 10px 35px
}

.infoBoxHeading_l {
background:url(images/infoBoxHeading_border.gif) 0 0 repeat-y
}

.infoBoxHeading_r {
background:url(images/infoBoxHeading_border.gif) 100% 0 repeat-y
}

.popup .infoBoxHeading_td {
color:#182334;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:arial
}

.infoBoxHeading_td a {
color:#182334;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:arial;
text-decoration:none
}

.infoBoxHeading_td a:hover {
color:#182334;
text-decoration:underline
}

.infoBox_table {
margin:0 0 6px
}

.infoBox_td {
zbackground:url(images/infoBoxHeading_border.gif) 0 100% repeat-x;
width:100%;
padding:0
}

.boxText_l {
zbackground:url(images/infoBoxHeading_border.gif) 0 0 repeat-y;
vertical-align:bottom
}

.boxText_r {
zbackground:url(images/infoBoxHeading_border.gif) 100% 100% repeat-y;
vertical-align:bottom
}

.box_cart {
margin-top:15px;
margin-bottom:11px
}

.box_cart td {
padding:4px 0
}

.boxText font a:hover {
color:#2b4605
}

.boxText font.sc a {
color:#2b4605;
text-decoration:none;
font-size:11px;
font-weight:700
}

.boxText font.sc a:hover {
color:#2b4605;
text-decoration:underline
}

.boxText strong a {
color:#2b4605;
text-decoration:none;
font-size:11px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.boxText strong a:hover {
color:#2b4605;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText SPAN.newItemInCart {
color:red;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
padding:4px 0
}

.boxText a .newItemInCart {
color:red;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.boxText a:hover .newItemInCart {
color:red;
text-decoration:underline
}

.boxText SPAN.oldItemInCart {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
display:block;
padding:4px 0
}

.boxText a .oldItemInCart {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.boxText,.boxText td {
color:#353434;
font-size:13px;
line-height:16px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif

}

.boxText a {
line-height:12px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none;
font-weight:normal;
color: #7E7D7D;
font-size: 1em;
}

.boxText li {
line-height:1.35em;border-top:1px dashed #d7d7d7;
}
.boxText .first {
line-height:1.35em;border-top:0px dashed #d7d7d7;
}

.boxText .order_history {
width:100%;
padding:3px 5px 3px 0
}

.boxText .order_history a {
color:#535151;
font-size:13px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:400;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none
}

del {
color:#989898;
font-size:21px;
line-height:27px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:700
}

.boxText div.img {
text-align:center;
margin:10px 0
}

.boxText div.stars {
margin:14px 0 10px
}

.boxText .name_padd {
height:50px;
vertical-align:top;
text-align:center;
padding:13px 0 0
}

.boxText .pic_padd {
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:6px 0 0
}

.boxText .price_padd {
vertical-align:middle;
height:30px;
width:100%;
padding:5px 8px 2px 11px
}

.boxText .desc_padd {
height:54px;
padding:10px 0 11px
}

.boxText select {
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545;
margin:25px 0 1px
}

.boxText .input {
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545;
height:19px;
width:100%;
margin:6px 0 4px
}

.boxText .button_search input {
margin:2px 0 0
}

.boxText .text_search {
text-align:left;
width:85%
}

.boxText .star_padd {
padding:4px 0 10px
}

.boxText .languages {
padding:20px 0 10px
}

.boxText .button {
height:26px;
text-align:center;
padding:0 11px 4px 8px
}

.boxText li {
width:85%;
padding:0
}

.boxText li,.boxText li a {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.boxText ul {
list-style:none;
margin:0;
padding:0
}

.boxText .categories {
margin:0
}

.boxText .bestsellers {
margin:0 12px 6px
}

.boxText ul li div {
padding-left:25px
}

.boxText .bg_list a {
font-weight:normal;
color: #7E7D7D;
font-size: 1em;
text-decoration:none;
padding:12px 0px 12px 28px;
background:url('images/bg_list_green.png') 10px 14px no-repeat transparent;

}

.boxText .bg_list a:hover {
color:#acd10b;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list a b {
color:#333;
font-weight:700;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list_un a {
font-weight:normal;
color: #7E7D7D;
font-size: 1em;
text-decoration:none;
padding:12px 0px 12px 28px;
background:url('images/bg_list_green.png') 10px 14px no-repeat transparent;
}

.boxText .bg_list_un a:hover {
color:#acd10b;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list_un a b {
color:#434343;
font-weight:700;
text-decoration:none
}

.cont_heading_td {

padding:12px 17px 11px 17px;overflow:hidden;background:rgb(249,249,249);background:url(data:image/svg+xml;base64,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);background:-moz-linear-gradient(top,rgba(249,249,249,1) 36%,rgba(242,241,241,1) 100%);background:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,color-stop(36%,rgba(249,249,249,1)),color-stop(100%,rgba(242,241,241,1)));background:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,rgba(249,249,249,1) 36%,rgba(242,241,241,1) 100%);background:-o-linear-gradient(top,rgba(249,249,249,1) 36%,rgba(242,241,241,1) 100%);background:-ms-linear-gradient(top,rgba(249,249,249,1) 36%,rgba(242,241,241,1) 100%);background:linear-gradient(to bottom,rgba(249,249,249,1) 36%,rgba(242,241,241,1) 100%);filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr='#f9f9f9',endColorstr='#f2f1f1',GradientType=0);-webkit-border-radius:10px;border-radius:10px;


}

.popup .cont_heading_td {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.cont_heading_td a {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none
}

.content_wrapper3_td {
width:100%;
padding:0 0 3px
}

.content_wrapper1_td {
padding:16px 23px 10px
}

.content_wrapper2_td {
width:100%;
padding:0 23px
}

.content_wrapper4_td {
padding:16px 1px 10px
}

.tableBox_output_table {
margin:0 0 3px
}

.cart_total_left {
width:85%;
text-align:right;
vertical-align:middle;
height:40px;
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:11px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-transform:uppercase;
padding:20px 15px 20px 0
}

.cart_total_right {
width:15%;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:0 0 0 10px
}

.cart_button_padd {
padding:9px 8px 0
}

.products {
width:65%
}

.wrapper_name_t {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_t.gif) 0 0 repeat-x #f6f6f6;
margin:0
}

.wrapper_name_b {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_border.gif) 0 100% repeat-x
}

.wrapper_name_r {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_border.gif) 100% 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper_name_l {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_border.gif) 0 0 repeat-y
}

.wrapper_name_tl {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_tl.gif) 0 0 no-repeat;
width:100%
}

.wrapper_name_tr {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_tr.gif) 100% 0 no-repeat
}

.wrapper_name_bl {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_bl.gif) left 100% no-repeat
}

.wrapper_name_br {
background:url(images/wrapper_name_br.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;
height:65px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:2px 0
}

.wrapper_name_br img {
margin:8px 0
}

.pic2_t {
background:#ebe8e7;
width:1px
}

.pic2_t img {
border:1px solid #d9d4d1
}

.prod2_t {
background:url(images/prod2_border.gif) 0 0 repeat-x #fff
}

.prod2_b {
background:url(images/prod2_border.gif) 0 100% repeat-x
}

.prod2_r {
background:url(images/prod2_border.gif) 100% 0 repeat-y
}

.prod2_l {
background:url(images/prod2_border.gif) 0 0 repeat-y
}

.prod2_tl {
background:url(images/prod2_tl.gif) 0 0 no-repeat;
width:100%
}

.prod2_tr {
background:url(images/prod2_tr.gif) 100% 0 no-repeat
}

.prod2_bl {
background:url(images/prod2_bl.gif) left 100% no-repeat
}

.prod2_br {
background:url(images/prod2_br.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;
vertical-align:middle
}

.main a.enlarge {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:11px;
text-transform:lowercase;
font-weight:400;
display:block;
text-decoration:underline;
padding:10px 0
}

.main a:hover.enlarge {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:11px;
text-transform:lowercase;
text-decoration:none
}

.main a {
color: blue
}

.result_top_padd td {
width:50%;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:14px 0 18px
}

.result_bottom_padd td {
width:50%;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:18px 0
}

.result_right {
text-align:right;
font-size:14px;
}

.result td {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:12px;
line-height:15px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.result b {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-weight:400
}

.result_right b {
color:#c83b00;
font-weight:700;
font-size:14px;
}

.result_right a.pageResults {
color:#c83b00;
text-decoration:underline;
font-size:14px;
}

.result_right a.pageResults:hover {
color:#c83b00;
text-decoration:none;
background:#f3f3f3;
font-size:14px;
}

.result_right a.pageResults u {
color:#c83b00;
text-decoration:underline;
font-size:14px;
}

.result_right a.pageResults u:hover {
color:#c83b00;
text-decoration:none;
font-size:14px;
}

.main .name {
color:#4f4f4f;
line-height:20px
}

.main .s_cart_head {
color:#5e5b5b;
font-size:13px;
line-height:16px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.main {
color:#353434;
font-size:12px;
text-decoration:underline
}

.main {
color:#353434;
font-size:12px;
text-decoration:none
}

.main b b {
color:#353434;
font-size:12px;
line-height:12px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

SPAN.productSpecialPrice {
color:#545454;
font-size:12px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
display:inline
}

s {
color:#545454;
font-size:12px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.main s {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:16px;
line-height:27px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:700
}

.main .strong {
color:#525151;
font-size:13px;
line-height:42px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
display:block
}

.padd_2 .main {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:11px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:400
}

.padd_2 select {
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545;
vertical-align:middle
}

.img {
border:0px solid #efd9b0;
background:#fff
}

img {
border:0px solid #efd9b0;
background:#fff
}


.main .data em {
color:#353434;
font-size:10px;
line-height:12px;
font-weight:400;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.main br {
line-height:9px
}

.main .desc2 ul {
zzlist-style:none;
margin:5px 0 15px 15px;
padding:0
}

.main .desc2 li div {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:underline;
background:url(images/bg_list2_hline.gif) 0 13px no-repeat;
padding:5px 1px 5px 15px
}

.main .desc2 li a {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:underline
}

.main .desc2 li a:hover {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:none
}

.desc_list {
width:50%
}

.desc_list_separator {
padding:0 20px
}

.main .right .pic_padd {
float:right;
padding:1px 0 2px 17px
}

.main .right .name_padd {
vertical-align:middle;
text-align:left;
padding:14px 12px 14px 13px
}

.main .right .data_padd {
float:right;
text-align:right;
line-height:20px;
padding:16px 2px 0 0
}

.main .right .price_padd {
text-align:left;
line-height:20px;
padding:15px 6px 0 0
}

.main .left .pic_padd {
float:left;
padding:1px 17px 2px 0
}

.main .left .name_padd {
hvertical-align:middle;
text-align:left;
padding:14px 12px 14px 13px
}

.main .left .data_padd {
text-align:left;
line-height:20px;
padding:16px 0 0
}

.main .left .price_padd {
float:right;
line-height:23px;
padding:15px 6px 0 0
}

.main .s_cart_head_padd {
height:15px;
vertical-align:middle;
text-align:center;
padding:0 0 14px
}

.main .s_cart_td {
padding:19px 0 0
}

.main .name2_padd {
height:67px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:17px 2px
}

.main .name2_padd2 {
height:35px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:5px 42px 0
}

.main .pic2_padd2 {
padding:10px 0 0
}

.main .desc2_padd {
height:6px;
padding:0 1px 17px
}

.main .desc22_padd {
height:6px;
text-align:right;
padding:1px 0 0
}

.main .price2_padd {
vertical-align:middle;
height:30px;
width:100%;
padding:5px 2px 2px 14px
}

.main .button2_padd {
height:26px;
text-align:center;
padding:0 13px 4px
}

.main .pr_desc2_padd {
width:100%;
padding:5px 10px 10px
}

.main .button22_padd {
margin:10px 0
}

.main .button2_padd table {
width:1px
}

.main div.img {
text-align:center;
margin:0
}

.main .btn_wrapper td {
border-bottom:2px solid #ceccc0;
background:#f3f3f3;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:2px 10px 0 11px
}

.main .name3_padd {
width:100%;
height:5px;
text-align:center;
padding:5px 15px 13px
}

.main .pic3_padd {
text-align:center;
padding:1px 3px 0
}

.main .desc3_padd {
padding:1px 0 5px
}

.main .button3_padd {
text-align:center;
padding:10px 0 0
}

.main .price3_padd {
height:8px;
text-align:center;
padding:9px 0 7px
}

.main .name4_padd {
height:47px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding:4px 12px 4px 13px
}

.main .pic4_padd {
text-align:center;
padding:14px 0 0
}

.main .desc4_padd {
text-align:center;
padding:2px 0 3px
}

.main .price4_padd {
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
height:49px;
padding:2px 0 0
}

.main .button4_padd {
text-align:center;
padding:4px 0 0
}

.button_marg img,.button_marg input {
margin:2px 1px 0 0
}

.button2_marg img,.button2_marg input {
margin:3px 0 0
}

.button3_marg img,.button3_marg input {
margin:2px 0 3px
}

.bg_input input {
background:none;
border:0
}

.prod_info {
float:left;
text-align:center;
margin:0 45px 0 0;
padding:3px 1px 1px
}

table.listing {
margin:0 0 2px
}

table.listing td {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
padding:1px 0
}

.main .listing b {
font-weight:400
}

.main .listing em,.main .listing font {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:400;
background:#fff;
padding:0 0 0 4px
}

.main .listing b font {
color:#4f4f4f;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background:#fff;
padding:0 4px 0 0
}

.main .listing font a {
color:#4f4f4f;
text-decoration:underline;
font-size:10px;
font-weight:400
}

.main .listing font a:hover {
color:#4f4f4f;
text-decoration:none
}

TD.smallText,SPAN.smallText,.smallText em,P.smallText {
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:400;
font-style:normal
}

.padd_gg img {
height:6px
}

.padd_vv img {
width:6px
}

.padd2_gg img {
height:2px
}

.padd2_vv img {
width:3px
}

.padd3_gg img {
height:21px
}

.errorBox {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:10px;
background:#ffb3b5;
font-weight:700
}

.stockWarning {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:10px;
color:#c03;
padding:10px 0
}

FORM {
display:inline
}

td,div {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
margin:0;
padding:0
}

td {
vertical-align:top
}

TR.headerError {
background:red
}

TD.headerError {
color:#fff;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background:red;
text-align:center
}

TR.headerInfo {
background:#0f0
}

TD.headerInfo {
color:#fff;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background:#0f0;
text-align:center
}

.infoBoxContents {
padding:0 0 0 10px
}

.infoBoxNotice {
background:#FF8E90
}

.infoBoxNoticeContents {
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background:#FFE6E6
}

TD.infoBoxHeading {
color:#fff;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:700;
background:#bbc3d3
}

TD.infoBox,SPAN.infoBox {
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TABLE.productListing {
border:1px;
border-spacing:1px;
border-color:#b6b7cb;
border-style:solid
}

.productListing-heading {
color:#FFF;
font-size:10px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background:#b6b7cb
}

TD.pageHeading,DIV.pageHeading,H1.pageHeading {
color:#9a9a9a;
font-size:20px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TD.pageHeading a,DIV.pageHeading a,H1.pageHeading a {
color:#9a9a9a;
font-size:20px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none
}

TD.pageHeading a:hover,DIV.pageHeading a:hover,H1.pageHeading a:hover {
color:#9a9a9a;
text-decoration:underline
}

TR.subBar {
background:#f4f7fd
}

TD.subBar {
color:#4277ac;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TD.accountCategory {
color:#abd;
font-size:13px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TD.fieldValue {
font-size:12px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

SPAN.greetUser {
color:#f0a480;
font-size:11px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

TABLE.formArea {
background:#f1f9fe;
border-color:#7b9ebd;
border-style:solid;
border-width:1px
}

SPAN.markProductOutOfStock {
color:#c76170;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

SPAN.errorText {
color:red;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.checkoutBarFrom,.checkoutBarTo {
color:#353535;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.checkoutBarCurrent {
color:#c83b00;
font-size:10px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.messageBox {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:10px
}

.messageStackError,.messageStackWarning {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
background-color:#ffb3b5;
padding:2px
}

.messageStackSuccess {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
background-color:#9f0;
padding:2px
}

.inputRequirement {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
color:red;
vertical-align:top
}

.tac {
text-align:center
}

.b_width strong {
display:block;
width:125px;
font-weight:400
}

.indent_2 {
padding-left:12px
}

.indent_3 {
padding-bottom:3px
}

.radio input {
vertical-align:middle;
margin:0 5px 1px
}

.img_middle img {
vertical-align:middle;
margin:1px 10px 0 0
}

.img_middle {
padding:3px 0
}

.ofh {
overflow:hidden
}

.al_left {
padding-top:5px;
text-align:left !important
}

.al_left strong {
text-align:left !important
}

.fl_left {
float:left
}

.fl_right {
float:right
}

.cl_both {
clear:both;
line-height:0;
font-size:0
}

.left_part {
float:left;
width:95%;
font-size:13px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
color: #7F9C01;
}

.right_part {
float:right;
padding:0
}

#m1,#m2,#m3,#m4,#m5,#m6,#over_m1,#over_m2,#over_m3,#over_m4,#over_m5,#over_m6,#over2_m1,#over2_m2,#over2_m3,#over2_m4,#over2_m5,#over2_m6 {
width:auto;
cursor:pointer;
white-space:nowrap;
text-align:center;
height:44px;
font-size:13px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

#m1,#m2,#m3,#m4,#m5,#m6 {
color:#fff
}

SPAN.pointWarning {
color:red
}

.pointFaq {
background-color:#f8f8f9;
border:1px dashed #bbc3d3;
display:none;
position:relative;
text-align:justify;
margin:2px;
padding:4px
}

TR.accountHistory-odd,TR.addressBook-odd,TR.alsoPurchased-odd,TR.payment-odd,TR.productListing-odd,TR.productReviews-odd,TR.upcomingProducts-odd,TR.shippingOptions-odd,.productsNotifications {
background:#f3f3f3
}

.width_td,.box_width_td_left,.box_width_td_right,.popup_width_td,.boxText_t,.boxText .bg_list,.boxText .bg_list_un,.boxText .bg_list2,.boxText .bg_list2_un,.boxText .bg_list3_un,.tableBox_output1_td,.prod2_td,.pic_td,.pic2_td,.pic3_td {
padding:0
}

.menu td a,.boxText li a {
display:block
}

.banner_02,.banner_03,.main .listing2_padd {
padding:0 0 6px
}

.banner_04,.boxText .padd,.main .pic2_padd {
padding:0 0 5px
}

.header img,.footer .footer2_td,.wrapper_name_br td,.vam,.vam_td td {
vertical-align:middle
}

.footer td img,.infoBoxContents2_table,.boxText .information,.boxText .manufacturers,.cont_heading_table,.content_wrapper3_table,.content_wrapper2_table,.tableBox_shopping_cart,.result_top_padd,.result_bottom_padd,.button22_marg {
margin:18px 0 10px 0;
width:100%;
}

.footer span a:hover,.boxText .bg_list2 a:hover font,.boxText .bg_list2_un a:hover font {
color:#acd10b;
text-decoration:underline
}

.popup a:hover,.popup .popup_footer a:hover {
color:#6e6e6e;
text-decoration:underline
}

.infoBox_ TEXTAREA,.infoBox_ .main TEXTAREA,.infoBox_ .main input,.infoBox_ .main select,.infoBox_ .fieldValue select,.infoBox_ .fieldValue input,.main .s_cart_td input {
border:1px solid gray;
border-right:1px solid #cdcdcd;
border-bottom:1px solid #cdcdcd;
background:#fff;
color:#464545
}

.boxText font,.boxText font a {
color:#2b4605;
text-decoration:none;
font-size:11px;
font-weight:400
}

.boxText a:hover .oldItemInCart,.boxText .bg_list3 a:hover,.boxText .bg_list3_un a:hover,.cont_heading_td a:hover {
color:#4f4f4f;
text-decoration:underline
}

.boxText a:hover,.main .listing b font a {
text-decoration:underline
}

.boxText .order_history a:hover,.boxText span a:hover {
color:#535151;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText span a,.main a,.main .name b a,.main .name a {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:12px;
line-height:14px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText span.productSpecialPrice,.boxText b.productSpecialPrice,.main SPAN.productSpecialPrice,.main b.productSpecialPrice {
color:#FEB506;
font-size:16px;
line-height:27px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight:700;
display:inline
}

.boxText .price_padd b,.main .price2_padd b {
display:block;
color:#525151;
font-size:12px;
line-height:13px;
font-weight:400
}

.boxText .button_search,.total {
width:15%
}

.boxText .bg_list2 a,.boxText .bg_list2_un a {
text-decoration:none;
padding:9px 1px 10px 0
}

.boxText .bg_list2 a:hover,.boxText .bg_list2_un a:hover,.main .listing b font a:hover {
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list2 a font,.boxText .bg_list2_un a font {
color:#7F9C01;
font-size:12px;
line-height:15px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list2 a b,.boxText .bg_list2_un a b {
color:#434343;
font-size:12px;
line-height:15px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Tahoma, Geneva, sans-serif;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list2 a:hover b,.boxText .bg_list2_un a:hover b {
color:#434343;
text-decoration:none
}

.boxText .bg_list3 a,.boxText .bg_list3_un a {
color:#575656;
font-size:14px;
line-height:15px;
font-weight:400;
text-decoration:none;
padding:6px 1px 8px 13px
}

.content_wrapper1_table,.content_wrapper4_table {
border:0 solid #d8d7cb;
margin:auto auto 6px
}

.remove,.quantity {
width:10%
}

.prod_table,.prod2_table {
border:0 solid #d8d7cb;
margin:auto
}

.prod_td,.new,.new2 {
padding:0 9px 10px
}

.pic_table,.pic2_table,.pic3_table {
border:0 solid #d8d7cb;
width:1px;
margin:auto
}

td.main,p.main,div.main,.main td,.main p,.main b,.main .desc,.main {
color:#777;
font-size:12px;
line-height:16px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.main a:hover,.main .name b a:hover,.main .name a:hover {
color:#535151;
text-decoration:underline
}

.main .desc b,.main {
color:#353434
}

.main .right .desc_padd,.main .left .desc_padd {
text-align:left;
padding:12px 0 0
}

.main .right .button_padd,.main .left .button_padd {
padding:7px 0 0
}

.smallText a,.smallText a u {
color:#c83b00;
font-size:11px;
text-decoration:none
}

.smallText a:hover,.smallText a:hover u {
color:#c83b00;
font-size:11px;
text-decoration:underline
}

.prod2_line_x,.cart_line_x {
background:url(images/line_xx.gif) 0 center repeat-x
}

.prod2_line_y,.cart_line_y {
background:url(images/line_xx.gif) center 0 repeat-y
}

table,.width2_100,.width3_100,.radio,.width3_100 input {
width:100%
}

TD.fieldKey,TD.tableHeading,TD.formAreaTitle {
font-size:12px;
font-weight:700;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif
}

.width2_100 input,.width2_100 select {
width:55%
}

#over_m1,#over_m2,#over_m3,#over_m4,#over_m5,#over_m6,#over2_m1,#over2_m2,#over2_m3,#over2_m4,#over2_m5,#over2_m6 {
color:#fff;
text-decoration:none
}

.menu_bg {
background: #87C320 url('images/menu_bg.gif') repeat-x 0px 0px;

}


#jqb_object img{border:none;}
#jqb_object{position:relative;width:500px;height:150px;overflow:hidden;}
#jqb_object .jqb_bar{position:absolute;width:500px;height:30px;left:0px;bottom:0px;background:#000000;opacity:0.7;filter:alpha(opacity=70);color:#ffffff;font-family:Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Sans-Serif;font-size:18px;letter-spacing:1px;}
#jqb_object .jqb_slide{position:absolute;width:500px;height:150px;font-family:Arial, Verdana, Sans-Serif;font-weight:bold;font-size:18px;letter-spacing:-1px;text-align:left;}
#jqb_object .jqb_info{position:absolute;padding:2px 10px 2px 10px;float:left;}
#jqb_object .jqb_btn{width:15px;height:14px;margin:10px 5px 2px 2px;float:right;}
#jqb_object .jqb_btn_next{background-image:url(../images/btn_next.gif);background-repeat:no-repeat;}
#jqb_object .jqb_btn_prev{background-image:url(../images/btn_prev.gif);background-repeat:no-repeat;}
#jqb_object .jqb_btn_pause{background-image:url(../images/btn_stop.gif);background-repeat:no-repeat;}
#jqb_object .jqb_btn_play{background-image:url(../images/btn_play.gif);background-repeat:no-repeat;}


.desc2 h1 {display:block; color:#006699; font-size: 22px; line-height: 135%; margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:25px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h2 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 20px; line-height: 135%; margin-top:23px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h3 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 18px; line-height: 135%; margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:18px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h4 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 16px; line-height: 135%; margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:15px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h5 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 14px; line-height: 135%; margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:10px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 p  {font-size: 14px;line-height:150%;margin-top:2px;color:#585858 ;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 li, .desc2 p li, .desc2 p ol, .desc2 ol{font-size: 14px;line-height:150%;margin-top:2px;color:#585858 ;text-indent:0px;margin-left: 15px; }
.desc2 a {color:blue}
.desc2 strong,  .desc2 b {font-size: 14px;font-weight:bold;line-height:150%;margin-top:2px;color:#686868;text-indent:0px;}


.intro_text h1 {display:block; color:#006699; font-size: 20px; line-height: 18px;margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:5px;text-indent:0px;text-align:center}
.intro_text h2 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 18px; line-height: 18px;margin-bottom:5px;margin-top:5px; text-indent:0px;text-align:center}
.intro_text h3 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 16px; line-height: 18px;margin-bottom:2px;margin-top:5px;text-indent:0px;text-align:center}
.intro_text h4 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 14px;  line-height: 18px;margin-bottom:0px;margin-top:5px;text-indent:0px;text-align:center}
.intro_text h5 {display:block; color:#054A92; font-size: 14px;  line-height: 18px;font-style:italic;margin-bottom: 0px;margin-top:5px;text-indent:0px;text-align:center}
.intro_text p  {font-size: 14px;line-height:16px;margin-top:2px;color:#585858 ;text-indent:0px;text-align:left}
.intro_text a {color:blue}
.intro_text strong,  .intro_text b {font-size: 14px;font-weight:bold;line-height:16px;margin-top:2px;color:#686868;text-indent:0px;}
.intro_text li, .intro_text p li {font-size: 14px;line-height:16px;color:#585858 ;text-indent:0px;margin-left: 20px; margin-top:2px;margin-bottom:0px;}

.newstyle strong {font-size: 14px;font-weight:bold;line-height:16px;margin-top:2px;color:##505050;text-indent:0px;text-align:middle}





























.infoBox_table .infoBox_td .infoBoxContents_table .boxText a:hover {color:#acd10b}

a.home-category-links {
font-family: Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
    font-size: 14px;
    color: #acd10b;
    font-weight:bold;
   
}      
a.home-category-links:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}      



/*.desc2 h4, .desc2 h3, .desc2 h2, .desc2 p b font, .desc2 b font, .desc2 p span b font, .desc2 p b, .desc2 p strong, .desc2 p span, .desc2 div[align="justify"] span
  {display:block; color:#3a911c; font-size: 14px; line-height:48px; font-weight:bold}
.desc2 p {font-size: 12px;}
*/

.desc2 h1 {display:block; color:#5252CC; font-size: 140%; line-height: 100%;margin-bottom:10px;margin-top:20px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h2 {display:block; color:#5252CC; font-size: 125%; line-height: 100%;margin-bottom:5px;margin-top:20px; text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h3 {display:block; color:#5252CC; font-size: 115%; line-height: 100%;margin-bottom:2px;margin-top:15px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h4 {display:block; color:#5252CC; font-size: 105%;  line-height: 100%;margin-bottom:0px;margin-top:15px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 h5 {display:block; color:#5252CC; font-size: 100%;  line-height: 100%;font-style:italic;margin-bottom: 0px;margin-top:15px;text-indent:0px;}
.desc2 p  {font-size: 100%;line-height:120%;margin-bottom:10px;color:#606060 ;text-indent:0px;font-family: Arial}
.desc2 strong, .desc2 b {font-size: 100%;font-weight:bold;line-height:120%;margin-top:2px;color:#606060 ;text-indent:0px}
.desc2 li, .desc2 p li {font-size: 100%;line-height:140%;color:#606060;margin-left: 20px;}
.desc2 a {color:blue}
.desc2 p a {color:blue}



.faq-section-title { font-weight:bold; font-size: 16px; color: #999; }
.faq-section-question { font-weight:bold; text-decoration: underline; }
.faq-question { font-weight:bold; }
.faq-answer {  }


.infoBoxHeading2_table            {
  margin:0px 0px 0px 0px;
  background: url("images/infoBoxWrapper1.png") no-repeat scroll 0 0 transparent;
  margin-left: -20px;
}
.infoBoxHeading2_td                {
  width:100%;
  height:25px;
  overflow: hidden;
  padding: 34px 12px 11px 50px;
}                               
/* */
.popup    {color:#000000;font-size:13px;line-height:14px;font-weight:bold;font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
.infoBoxHeading2_td                 {color:#fff;font-size:12px;line-height:14px;font-weight:normal;font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-transform:uppercase;}
.infoBoxHeading2_td a             {color:#fff;font-size:12px;line-height:14px;font-weight:normal;font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;text-transform:uppercase;text-decoration:none}
.infoBoxHeading2_td a:hover      {color:#fff; text-decoration:underline;}



.box_width_left {width:    245px;}
.content_width_td            {width:100%;padding:0px 0px 0px 0px}

.content_wrapper_table        {margin:0px 0px 0px 0px; width:100%;}
.content_wrapper_td            {padding:0px 0px 0px 0px; width:100%;}

.content_wrapper3_table                {margin:0px 0px 0px 0px; background:#ffffff;}
.content_wrapper3_td                {padding:8px 10px 8px 15px; width:100%;}

.content_wrapper1_table                {margin:auto auto 6px auto; background:#ffffff;}
.content_wrapper1_td                {padding:7px 15px 17px 15px;}

.content_wrapper2_table                {margin:auto auto auto auto;}
.content_wrapper2_td                {padding:10px 16px 10px 16px; width:100%;}

.content_wrapper4_table                {margin:auto auto 6px auto; background:#ffffff;}
.content_wrapper4_td                {padding:6px 1px 10px 1px;}



BODY                                 {color:#989696;margin:0px;}
.orderEdit                             {font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size : 10px; color:#2fc7f9; text-decoration: underline; }
TR.accountHistory-odd, TR.addressBook-odd, TR.alsoPurchased-odd, TR.payment-odd, TR.productListing-odd, TR.productReviews-odd, TR.upcomingProducts-odd, TR.shippingOptions-odd                 {background:#eeeef1;}

TR.accountHistory-even, TR.addressBook-even, TR.alsoPurchased-even, TR.payment-even, TR.productListing-even, TR.productReviews-even, TR.upcomingProducts-even, TR.shippingOptions-even {}

.productsNotifications                 {background:#eeeef1;}

.moduleRow { }
.moduleRowOver                         {background-color: #eeeef1; cursor: pointer; cursor:pointer; }
.moduleRowSelected                     {background-color: #eeeef1; }

a { outline:none;}
CHECKBOX, INPUT, RADIO, SELECT         {font-size: 11px; line-height:11px;font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}

TEXTAREA                             {width: 100%;font-size:12px;font-family: Arial Narrow, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
/* */
/* */
/* */

.infoBox_                 {margin:3px 0px 9px 0px; width:100%}
.infoBox_ .infoBox__     {border:1px solid #e3e3e3;padding:10px 9px 10px 9px;}
/* */
.infoBox_  TEXTAREA,
.infoBox_ .main  TEXTAREA,
.infoBox_ .main  input,
.infoBox_ .main  select,
.infoBox_ .fieldValue  select,
.infoBox_ .fieldValue  input            {border:1px solid #dadada;background:#ffffff; color:#929292;}       

/* */
.prod_table                {border:0px solid #d8d7cb;margin:auto;}
.prod_td                {padding:7px 0px 7px 0px; width:100%;}
/* */
.prod2_table            {border:1px solid #d8d7cb;margin:auto;}
.prod2_td                {padding:0px 0px 0px 0px; width:100%;}
/* */
.pic_padd .wrapper_pic_table    {margin:auto;width:1px; border:0px solid #e3e3e3;}
.pic2_padd .wrapper_pic_table    {margin:auto;width:1px; border:0px solid #e3e3e3;}
.wrapper_pic_td                    {padding:0px; text-align:center}


A.headerNavigation {
  color: #777;
}

A.headerNavigation:hover {
  color: #777;
}
```


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 16, 2013)

Background for what? The entire page? A pop up? The header? Footer?

Open it in IE or chrome and press F12 then select the Dom element you want to find the background CSS for. The developer tools in the browser will then tell you the CSS settings for that element and you will be able to see which CSS class is applied to that element.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, you have several elements with a background, please specify.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2013)

EDIT:







Follow up:

Open the page in a browser then press F12.  It will open the developer tools. This example is in chrome, select the little magnifying glass in the top left corner of the window, then click on the element in the page you want background info on. It will highlight the element in the HTML you clicked on which will give you the CSS class being used and on the right of the window clicking on styles at the top will show you all the CSS settings for that element.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I don't see how I can specify any more. You have been very vague with your question.  From what I can gather looking at your CSS there's not one global background but different elements of the page have different backgrounds. Without running the page and seeing the HTML i don't see how i can specify any more. Even then I still wouldn't know what elements of the page you want the background info on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was directing the question towards the OP. He wasn't specifying which background he was wanting as there are multiple elements with a background set... Your first response was well explained, I was just merely giving backup to support, that we need more information than what was given so we can supply a better answer.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I was directing the question towards the OP. He wasn't specifying which background he was wanting as there are multiple elements with a background set... Your first response was well explained, I was just merely giving backup to support, that we need more information than what was given so we can supply a better answer.



Sorry I made a major c@@k up there, I mistook your post for the op. I thought the op replied which is why I worded it like I did. Sorry again buddy


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2013)

@ste2425 Its cool


----------

